# Burton Beginner/Intermediate board advice



## jelly (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I just got into boarding 2 years ago and I simply love it. I have like 4-5 days of snowboarding so I've got little experience but still not a first time newbie. 

I'm looking for advices, a Burton board that suits me. I'm essentially looking for an all-mountain/do-it-all board.

I came across Burton Clash and heard is great for beginners but everyone is saying that I'll grow out of it in a season and I want something more advanced then the Clash.

I'm thinking to buy new Burton Cartel EST bindings so I can keep them for a few years and as I see this ones fit only on burton ics channel system.

So i'm looking for a good Burton board with channel system. 

I'm 6 feet 3.5 inches tall (192cm), 191 pounds (87kg) and shoes size: 12 so I think I need a wide board. Maybe an 162-163wide board should be good ?

I'm not afraid of kicking my ass and I also got a full protection jacket from POC with back, shoulders and elbows secured along with a good helmet. 

This season I'm also planning a full week holiday in Austria and alot more days riding the board here in Romania. 

My plan is: new snowboard boots ( thinking to Burton Ruler ) ; new EST bindings and a sh board but I'll consider new one also. 

Looking forward to your advices to find a board that fit me good. 

Thanks.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Any particular reason you're set on Burton? They're a great company and I use many of their products myself, but why limit yourself? 

Also if you're a size 12 in shoes, I'd be willing to bet you could fit size 11 in snowboard boots, which would take you out of wide territory and open your options further. At 87kg, I wouldn't go quite as big as 162-163 for a beginner. Depending on the board high 150s could be more than enough. If you're set on Burton, and can get into a size 11 boot, either a 158 or 160 Burton Custom (camber or flying V depends on your preferences and riding style) would serve you well for years, far past the beginner stage. Custom + Cartels + Ruler makes a very solid and versatile set up, just make sure to get properly fitted for boots, they're the most important part. Any good local shops?


----------



## jelly (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Phedder.

Not a special reason, I'm just looking to buy something that fit good and all parts being from the same company I assume there won't be problems as I'm a beginner and mixing parts from multiple companys could be a problem for me. I just want to go safe, nothing else.

Being european I just converted my shoes size from EU size to US one. I wear 44.5 EUR size so I guess that's US 11.5-12, depends of different sources. 

My brother recently bought a pair of Burton Moto boots and he's the same shoes size as me. He's boots are EUR 46 that's US 13 size according to offical Burton size chart. They fit me very good so I think I will go on same size.

Also I measure my foot and is 30 cm long, I think that's Mondopoint. 30.5-31 cm should be good.

A sh Burton Custom 160W sounds good but can I find that size in the wide version with the channel system ? Also from what I've seen the old Custom boards have that old system. Btw, can I fit EST bindings on the old system ?

I have a good local shop here, a guy that is importing alot of snowboard stuff from Austria and I should find something good for me.
As for bindings and boots I'll get them from blue-tomato, large european online shop.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

So you wear 44.5 EUR shoe size, but your foot measures 30cm? 44.5 = 28.5cm, 46.5 = 30cm. 

If you are in fact a 44.5 EUR, or 28.5cm, US 10.5 you don't need a wide. If your foot is in fact 30cm, 46.5 EUR, 12US you should get a wide. 

I'll beat Wiresport to the punch and copy paste this for him:

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).

Please don't buy boots online without first trying on the exact same size and model in store. Boots are by far the most important part of your set up, and a bad pair will ruin your day very quickly. A good fit is a snug fit, toes lightly pressing against the end of the boot at first because it will break in, no heel lift, and no pain on the sides or arch of your foot.


----------



## jelly (Oct 22, 2015)

Allright, I did exactly as you said. 29cm, no socks.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Awesome, in that case I'd suggest looking at size US 11 boots. They'll feel quite snug at first, but if you get them heat molded they should be more comfortable, and after a few days of riding will feel perfect. That is if the boot fits your foot well everywhere else as well. Remember try before you buy.

If you get into a pair of 11's, you won't need a wide, especially as tall as you are you'll likely be riding with a 23-24 inch stance width, and the wider your stance, the more board you have under your feet, so less toe/heel drag. 

EST bindings will only work on boards with the Channel, so you are limiting yourself there. Burton also does Reflex bindings, which work on all boards. They come with 3 separate disks, one for 4 hole, one for 3 hole, and one for the channel. I'd suggest Reflex Cartels over EST, even if you get a burton channel board as you never know what you'll get further down the line if you want to buy more boards of different styles etc. I've got Reflex Cartels and have ridden them on many different types of boards, fantastic bindings.


----------



## jelly (Oct 22, 2015)

With the socks and everything would be wrong if I go with US 11.5 boots ? 

On bindings I need "L" size, for sure. 

When it comes to wide or normal width I really don't know what to say/choose, so many opinions and I'm quite tall as well, at 191 pounds not light at all and I don't wanna sink in the snow. 

I didn't knew about reflex bindings, awesome, for sure I will go with them. 

With Ruler boots, Burton Reflex bindings along with a 159/160cm sh Custom board I should have a good combo. 

Phedder, really thanks for the help and time mate, you "cleaned" my head.  I really appreciate that. Also this snowboard community is awesome, glad that I found it.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Don't take socks into account, you don't want to wear thick socks while boarding. I'm guessing that 95% of snowboarders wear boots that are too big.

Don't stick to one brand unless you have a specific reason to stick with that brand. I like Burton equipment, and I like their warranty, but you'll make a big mistake if you don't consider all options. Snowboards are like PCs, you can use Burton bindings on a LibTech board with Salomon boots.

After 4-5 days the board really won't matter. Hell after 25 days the board won't matter.

#1 get boots that fit you WELL. This will matter from day 1.

#2 pick a half decent medium range board that's the right size for you. The Burton Custom suggestion is good for an all around board.

#3 pick some bindings that will fit the board. I like Burton bindings, but the ESTs will limit your future board selection if you plan to stick with the same pair of bindings. I wouldn't worry about that though, just get a setup now and ride the crap out of it. After a couple years of riding under your belt you'll have a much better idea of which direction you want to take your riding. Until then a Burton Custom camber w/Burton Cartels can do anything any other board can do. They're the Toyota Camry of boards. Not the fanciest, not the fastest, not the best at anything, but good at everything.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

jelly said:


> Thanks for the reply Phedder.
> I just want to go safe, nothing else.


Perhaps bowling or curling would be a better sport for you :hairy:

nothing in riding is safe :eyetwitch2:

boots first....PERIOD

if ur addicted and plan on riding alot...skip the beginner/intermediate stuff and go for advanced stuff. My suggestion for an all mtn do everything board to progress into is a Gnu Rider's Choice

get medium stiff bindings


----------



## jelly (Oct 22, 2015)

Where I live we don't have many options so I could take in consideration different brands, there is no official shop for any snowboard company. Like I said I know one guy that has a local shop, he sends stuff all over the country, mostly used equipment imported from Austria and 90% of his stuff is Burton. So that's why I'm stuck with this company because its easier to find stuff.

So should I get my boots same size as my shoes ? Almost everyone that I know recommended me to get half a number bigger then my shoes size.

Also I'm not sure of what board size to get, at 6 feet 3.5 inches tall and 191 pounds 159,160 is it enough ? Is there a big difference between 160 and 162 for a beginner ? 

I'll get the Reflex Cartel bindings so I can fit them on any board. 

Thanks, poutanen.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

see this... 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html


----------



## jelly (Oct 22, 2015)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Perhaps bowling or curling would be a better sport for you :hairy:
> 
> nothing in riding is safe :eyetwitch2:
> 
> ...


I can't find Gnu Rider's Choice at a decent price here.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

jelly said:


> So should I get my boots same size as my shoes ? Almost everyone that I know recommended me to get half a number bigger then my shoes size.
> 
> Also I'm not sure of what board size to get, at 6 feet 3.5 inches tall and 191 pounds 159,160 is it enough ? Is there a big difference between 160 and 162 for a beginner ?
> 
> I'll get the Reflex Cartel bindings so I can fit them on any board.


No problem, whoever's been giving you boot advice is just downright wrong. Don't listen to them! Go to a shop, or a few shops, and try on as many boots as you can. They need to fit snug. Remember these are the link between your body and the rest of the snowboarding setup. If they fit loose, you'll be fighting a losing battle.

For size, it's mostly by weight. Once you find a board you like, size yourself in the middle of a boards recommended weight range. There isn't a big difference between 160 and 162, but the longer you go, the harder it will be to learn to turn. Once you've got intermediate carving down, the longer you go, the more stability there will be.

Have fun and enjoy the sport! I use Burton Re:Flex bindings on all my boards now...


----------



## Jamesinvt (Jan 30, 2014)

Since no one is giving your snowboards to research, here's what I recommend:

Burton Custom - Comes in normal and wide, it's the best all-around board that they make. I personally own one after demoing tons of boards. It works amazingly well on ice and groomed snow, but can also handle 8"+ of powder. It's got pop and can holds its own in the park any day of the week.

Burton Process - A softer camber board that's more geared towards park riding and goofing off. You aren't gonna be as confident going fast on a process, but landing spins and buttering is going to be a little easier because its more forgiving.

Burton Flying V boards - You need to demo these to see if you like the feel. I personally prefer straight camber.


----------



## jelly (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks James. 

So the Burton Process is a little bit more forgiving then the Custom one ? Considering that I'm a begginer. 

But still I think I'm going with the Custom even if it will be harder to learn.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

jelly said:


> Thanks James.
> 
> So the Burton Process is a little bit more forgiving then the Custom one ? Considering that I'm a begginer.
> 
> But still I think I'm going with the Custom even if it will be harder to learn.


Go with the Custom cambered, it's a real solid board you won't regret it. Process is a sweet deck as well but it's more of a park flex I'd go either one really. Flying V is real loose profile more of a skate feel since it's effortless but rides real small. You should learn proper technique before getting on one of these cuz it allows you to get away with almost anything. They are a lot of fun though.

Don't worry about being a beginner everyone has gone through it. You'll learn to ride anything strapped to your feet if you put enough time into it.


----------



## Angler (Nov 28, 2010)

I would go with the barracuda. It's a good all mountain board that has a bias or powder. It is very good on the groomers and excellent in pow. It's also a forgiving board as well. Second choice would be the Custom.


----------



## jelly (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi,

So, I'm about to buy my gear and first of all I need to get some proper boots. Unfortunately, I have to order them online and in case they don't fit I will send them back but I've figured out the problem with the size and fitting, thanks to you guys and a special thanks to Wired. 

Budget for new boots is around 300 Euros. 

I came across Burton Imperial 2016 ; 7/10 ; rated for advanced and expert riders. 300Euro

Nitro Ultra Tls 2016 ; 6/10 ; rated for advanced and expert riders. 315Euro.

My concern is about these rates, I don't wanna end in something that will hold me back from learning since I'm a beginner. Also, 6/7 rated boots I guess will last longer than 4/5 ones. I'm 191lbs (87kg) with a very good physical condition, working out 5 days a week for the last 10 years also alot of running if this helps.

If you guys have more suggestions, I'm all eyes and ears.

For the bindings I will stick with Cartel Re:flex. If I buy new ones, they come with all 3 type of discs ? The 3D, 4x4 and ICS Channel or I have to buy these separated ?


I'm planning to buy the stuff from blue-tomato.

After I get the boots and the bindings I will start searching for a board.

Thanks.


----------



## jelly (Oct 22, 2015)

So, I ended up buying Burton Imperial US 11 (came and fits good) and Burton Cartel Reflex in size M that are on the way. 

Now I need to look for a new board, and I'm looking at:

GNU Riders Choice
Lib Tech TRS
Lib Tech Attack Banana
Rome Agent Rocker

Like I said in the first post I'm still a beginner but I'm planning on riding alot from now on because I have this sport in blood. 

I'm looking for a strong all-mountain board that will help me learn and improve my skills, something that I can use for a few years. 

A true twin board or "almost twin" like the Agent would be good. 

I've read the reviews on thegoodride + plenty of other sites and the Agent Rocker is rated more as an aggressive board not suitable for beginners.

I have the same concern about the TRS.

Attack Banana and GNU looking good for what I want but I can't find the GNU last year model anywhere, I've searched alot. 

I'm open to any suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Jan 3, 2014)

jelly said:


> So, I ended up buying Burton Imperial US 11 (came and fits good) and Burton Cartel Reflex in size M that are on the way.
> 
> Now I need to look for a new board, and I'm looking at:
> 
> ...


Did you get a board?


----------

